# Ireland long distance, bikepacking Shannon airport to Westport



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm going to Ireland in March for a family gathering and I want to pedal my way through the rugged central west coast--Shannon airport to Westport. Ideally over dirt. I'm not necessarily looking for single track but I would love a route that takes me far away from anything a GPS would suggest. 

Thanks kindly,
Paul


----------

